# Some new logos in 6.3



## NickCat (Feb 17, 2004)

I made a forced call from my 6.3 box and I got some new logos after a restart. 

It seems like a lot of the logos were updated but the few I noticed the most were:
HBO-HD
ESPN2HD
UHD
SCFI
TBS
TOON
G4
STARZ (all four)
FSN Channels

For those interested in allowing daily calls over ethernet on 6.3 you need to make the following change:

Edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh

change:
export DEBUG_BOARD=false

to: 
export DEBUG_BOARD=true

then reboot for the change to take effect.

borrowed from a thread on DDB


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

NickCat said:


> I made a forced call from my 6.3 box and I got some new logos after a restart.
> 
> It seems like a lot of the logos were updated but the few I noticed the most were:
> HBO-HD
> ...


It's on line 45.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Will this work on a standard TiVo? Like the HDVR2?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah...it's in the same file for an HDVR2 that is running 6.2.


----------



## codemstr (Sep 9, 2006)

mine says read only, how do I change it


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

mount -o remount,rw /
make sure you make it read only again when you are done
mount -o remount,ro /


----------



## codemstr (Sep 9, 2006)

cool


----------

